# Do I have to declare this to customs?



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a friend who left his ex-fiancee and he wants her stuff out so instead of shipping a box full of clothes, teddy bears, letters, painting and pictures which is extremely expensive to ship to MX. I decided I'll drive the 5 hours to drop them off, just wondering if I have to declare this before entering Mexico? Or is it just considered normal items.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The stuff is supposed to be your personal belongings. So, if you are male, you will have to declare yourself a cross-dresser and prove that everything fits.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The stuff is supposed to be your personal belongings. So, if you are male, you will have to declare yourself a cross-dresser and prove that everything fits.



And you'll have to think up a good story about the teddy bears  !


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

This advice is dispensed with the caveat that it is quasi illegitimate:

You can always just go through the "nothing to declare" line and hope to get the green light.

If you get the red light, play dumb and say you didn't realize and just pay whatever fee they ask in duties. It won't be a huge amount, although the clothes will be the most troubling part since that is one thing Aduana is on the lookout for. If the clothes don't look like your personal clothes, they will nail you for them.

On ten entrances into Mexico I have gotten the red light only once if that makes you feel braver. That time we had some things that were borderline duty items but I was very nice to the Aduana guy and he let us slide. So.... be very polite if you try it and get a red light!


----------



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds good just wanted to be sure I wasn't breaking any of Mexico laws. The shirts are all male so I'm good, and out of the all the times I passed through the port, I never got the red light (knock on wood). 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive brought a ton of stuff through San Ysidro border and NEVER had to pay customs. I used to bring 10-15 50-lbs bags of dog food across and if I got the red light I just told them it was for an animal rescue group in Mexico (the truth). When I first moved to Tijuana I routinely brought at least 10 boxes of stuff across and nothing ever happened.


----------

